# Bruce is crafting Ironwood Table! [stopped crafting]



## The Hidden Owl (Apr 14, 2020)

Bruce is at it again!






Tips are not necessary, but appreciated! I'm also looking for other Ironwood DIYs if you wanted to trade!


Spoiler: things I'm looking for



Ironwood chair DIY
Ironwood cupboard DIY
Ironwood low table DIY
Stone-lion dog DIY
Stonehedge
Moai Statue
hybrids! any kind : )


----------



## beansie (Apr 14, 2020)

i'd love to visit please!


----------



## lrpo (Apr 14, 2020)

I would like to visit!


----------



## MrPolarBear (Apr 14, 2020)

I would love to come. Sorry, don’t have the diy you wanted but will bring tokens in bells.


----------



## Ozark (Apr 14, 2020)

can i please visit?
thanks!


----------



## icypurr (Apr 14, 2020)

I'd like to visit please!


----------



## shinobirain (Apr 14, 2020)

I'd love to come over!


----------



## Oldtimer (Apr 14, 2020)

I’d like to come! Thanks!


----------



## nintendog (Apr 14, 2020)

Hello! I'd like to come pick up this DIY.


----------



## MadJimJaspers (Apr 14, 2020)

Totally need to come!!? May I???


----------



## Feather Orb (Apr 14, 2020)

I'd like to visit!


----------



## alitwick (Apr 14, 2020)

I’m interested in visiting!

I can drop a few hybrids for you.


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Apr 14, 2020)

Limiting to 4 at a time! I'll send you all a PM when it's your turn : )


----------



## Arabelle (Apr 14, 2020)

Could I come visit please? :3


----------



## Jassiii (Apr 14, 2020)

Could I visit as well please


----------



## sunkyung (Apr 14, 2020)

Hello! I'd love to come by!


----------



## mxthmxn (Apr 14, 2020)

I would love to visit!


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Apr 14, 2020)

So sorry everyone, we had a few communication issues and he's unfortunately stopped crafting : ( I apologize!


----------

